# ORV POKER RUN, Sunday -April 17th-



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

The date is set! The Ubly Fox Hunters Club is having an ORV/ATV poker run April 17th. Noon registration with a 1pm shot gun start. We will be riding on 22 miles of scenic Huron County country roads. The ride will be caravan style to draw attention to our responsible right to ride.

Here is the Huron County ordinance http://www.co.huron.mi.us/documents/...0Ordinance.pdf

Prizes will be awarded for the best poker hands for adults & children. ( childern drivers will need to be under direct supervision of a parent or guardian and possess a valid ORV Saftey Certificate)

Food & beverages will be available at the clubhouse following the ride. 

Come join the fun!! Bring your friends & family!!

Ubly Fox Hunters Club
8780 S. Ubly Rd.
Bad Axe, Mi.


Contact Dale at [email protected] for registration details.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

chopperloui said:


> The date is set! The Ubly Fox Hunters Club is having an ORV/ATV poker run April 17th. Noon registration with a 1pm shot gun start. We will be riding on 22 miles of scenic Huron County country roads. The ride will be caravan style to draw attention to our responsible right to ride.



We will gladly donate for a 50/50 drawing if you'd like.

We love sponsoring good causes, and more importantly causes that we enjoy too.

I think we are done donating for "door prizes" but are anxious to donate to 50/50 drawings.


----------

